# Best Deer Minerals/food plots?



## 3Powersports (Jul 30, 2013)

What are some of the best Deer Minerals/food plots that have worked for you?


----------



## riorider (Aug 16, 2013)

I sell it at my gunshop in Leslie, it is locally produce by a small local company and is on facebook @ www.facebook.com/MassiveRaxx check it out and stop and see me @ 
Triple H Sports
203 S Main St
Leslie,MI 49251
517-589-5748
www.triplehsports.com

Thanks Gene


----------



## diesels77 (Jul 7, 2011)

X2 on the Massive Raxx! The deer love it and it has more nutrients and minerals than the name brands, and your not paying for the fancy packaging! Plus its mixed right here in Michigan.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

See this thread, great "homemade" recipe! 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=471322&highlight=lucky+buck


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

A friend of mine is a rep for lucky buck and from the pics I have seen it works pretty good... Another friend in TN has developed *Grunt-N-Gobble Mineral which is awesome..
*


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

One of the newer ones is Pop’s Loose Moose. It’s made in Michigan. Met the owner/inventor at Woods n Water show 5 years ago. Check out their videos on YouTube.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

x2 for "pops"


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

now. will you be able to use these products this next hunt season, with " bait ban"?


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Martian said:


> now. will you be able to use these products this next hunt season, with " bait ban"?


Not sure. It doesn’t stand out like red apples, yellow corn or orange carrots. And since it’s a powdered mineral lick, it’s not something that they eat until they’re full. Watch the videos on the product and make your own decision.


----------

